# SR20 vs Ka24 Turbo, + and -



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

I am just trying to get some input on what the advantages and disadvantages are of a ka24de(turbo) and a sr20det? 

Questions like which one can hold more power on a stock block, more boost, etc. They both do have low compression numbers, so boost is good on both motors. Which blocks are more bullet proof? 

I did do a search, came up with nothing but posts on turbo setups in there srs and what not. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SR20DET's I've seen put out excess of 500RWHP. I haven't heard much of KA24DE(T)'s putting out that much.


----------



## nissan_s13_hb (Sep 22, 2004)

look for them, there's some very high output ka's out there. sr has a lot more aftermarket support though and they say the ka has a stronger block because it's iron but i don't think that would make much of a difference unless you plan on some serious boost pressure. with the money it takes to turbo a ka though, you might as well just get yourself an sr with an fmic.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

ka better block 
sr better head
both can do damage in the output #'s seen sr's with 560 and ka with 790


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

oh my god..another one of these threads...listen, if you plan on running the stock internals with high horsepower in mind, get the SR, it was designed around boost, but the KA will give you the tourque down low, but is easy to break con rods...they both have their advantages and disadvantages, just go with what your budget can handle..if you like the iron block of the KA and want an engine that can handle boost, get a CA18DET, although after350HP the headgasket does ecome a problem...


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> oh my god..another one of these threads...listen, if you plan on running the stock internals with high horsepower in mind, get the SR, it was designed around boost, but the KA will give you the tourque down low, but is easy to break con rods...
> 
> 
> > My plan was to buy the KA24DE(blow it and get them cheap), get the harness, spend about 500 bucks on that stuff, then spend about 1500 on a turbo setup. FMIC, AFC, Turbo, manifold, BOV, etc, just peice together. I like the idea of having easy to find parts for a KA24 rather than searching for parts for the SR20, and I have talked to people who have run sr20 in there 240s, and a lot of people dont like it. Its all preference, I would just like more and more input on this, again, I am still learning the nissan stuff. Thanks guys for the help.


----------



## automaton (Jul 14, 2004)

I've been hearing that the pistons themselves are a weakness in the KA. Most accounts I've read say that you're limited to about 7psi on the stock internals.

Of course, 7 psi gets you about 230+ hp in the KA, and a nice fat torque curve.

If it was my money, I'd go the route of the SR... but then, it's not my money, is it.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> oh my god..another one of these threads...listen, if you plan on running the stock internals with high horsepower in mind, get the SR, it was designed around boost, but the KA will give you the tourque down low, but is easy to break con rods...they both have their advantages and disadvantages, just go with what your budget can handle..if you like the iron block of the KA and want an engine that can handle boost, get a CA18DET, although after350HP the headgasket does ecome a problem...


Enthalpy had dyno tuned a STOCK BLOCK KA to about 440rwhp at only 15psi... with the right tuning, anyting can be done..... Ryan Yapp from Intense Motorsports has had his f-max stage II turboed KA for over 70,000 miles at 15psi daily driven and beaten.... I have have seen kat built for as little as $1800..... custom manifold, Z31 turbo, spearco custom FMIC, and custom downpipe..... SR20DET stock 370cc injectors and a walbro 255lph fuel pump and you've got the meat and potatoes..... custom steel braided oil return line, and a ApexI SAFC to control the air/fuel a little bit, and you are good to go..... my friend had built this setup for just around $1800, and dynojetted his 240 at JWT and made over 240rwhp at only 9-10 psi with no tuning....

My point is that it doesn't neccessarily have to take a ton of money to build a KAT, and I myself got an sr into my S14...... but if i could have done it all over again....KAT is the way i would go..... the SR and the KA each have their unique characteristics, and both have their own type of "fun." One has a lotta torque and pulls really aggressively, the other has a lot of top end power and pulls to redline in pretty much every gear, and just moves so nicely.... either way the important thing is you are in you 240.... so for your daily drive and weekend warrior... what kinda of "fun" do you want to have?

:cheers: 

-Alex B.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

IMHO the KA/KA-T is a better daily driver then the SR just becuase of the power it has off boost. 

Going KA-T can be really cheap, people have done it for under 700 USD. I only spent 2800 USD on my setup, including my fidanza flywheel and SPEC stage 3 clutch.

Heh people who say that 7 psi is all you can run on stock KA internals are wrong. The weakest part of the KA is the ringlands, they are more likely to go before anything else. 

I would go KA-T for money reasons, seeing as for the same price as getting a stock SR installed you will be running about 40 more HP. But then again I'm biast


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

Im liking the sound of the Ka-T. 230+ on 7psi, is not bad. I will probably end up doing this swap. 

Just a question, what ECU is best used, no speed limiter? I know I wont want a speed limiter on the Ka-T, so.. If anyone knows what ECU might not have a speed limiter, I would appreciate it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

> My plan was to buy the KA24DE(blow it and get them cheap),


WTF?


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

Another question, what are the stock injector size on the Ka, and will the sr20, 370cc work, and be a sizable upgrade over stock rather than spending much money on some big injectors?


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> WTF?


NO NO NO, lol, i must of been tired when typing that. Rather than buying an SR20, and if you happen to blow the motor, they are harder to get as just a motor. If I blow a Ka, I can pick up on off anything, pickup, etc. Not just ognna blow it, lol.


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

http://www.boostevolution.com/ has the turbo kit i'm going to buy for my KA, Stage 2 setupd for me. I'm going to get forged lower comp. pistons and new bearings, koyo radiator, dual fans, gauges and boost controller. All that alone would cost nearly the same price as the SR clip alone, and it's nothing buts mods for an engine i already have. I'm looking for about 300 hp, so this should get me near that.  

btw, how much hp were you looking to make anyway?


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

Looking to hit about 300 hp or so... Maybe more later on but for now about 300ish.


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

YamaHonda240sx said:


> Looking to hit about 300 hp or so... Maybe more later on but for now about 300ish.



i would sugest that kit than (if you plan on keeping your KA), i'm looking at the same thing and numbers. The stock rods on the KA can hold up to 400 hp, but thats about the limits.


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

Neji said:


> i would sugest that kit than (if you plan on keeping your KA), i'm looking at the same thing and numbers. The stock rods on the KA can hold up to 400 hp, but thats about the limits.


Well that kit is a little steep, there is this kit on Ebay I plan on peicing together. It looks pretty good, comes with Turbo, manifold, bov, wastegate, all gaskets, I will need to get the fmic, safc, and the feed lines, downpipe and the piping, but..


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

YamaHonda240sx said:


> Another question, what are the stock injector size on the Ka, and will the sr20, 370cc work, and be a sizable upgrade over stock rather than spending much money on some big injectors?


Stock KA injectors are 270cc, stock SR injectors are 370cc. The SR injectors will fit into the KA24DE fuel rail. The CA injectors which are also 370cc will fit into the KA24E fuel rail.

I used the SR 370cc injectors on my setup. They are good up to about 10 psi on the KA24DE.

If you want to go Ebay then you might as well piece together your own kit. Unless you are buying from someone such as Jordan (makes kits for the KA24E).


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Neji said:


> i would sugest that kit than (if you plan on keeping your KA), i'm looking at the same thing and numbers. The stock rods on the KA can hold up to 400 hp, but thats about the limits.


Actually they COULD hold 500+hp but that would only be for about one run on the dyno. At 400+ hp, though they could hold it but don't expet them to last very long.


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

Drift Machine said:


> Actually they COULD hold 500+hp but that would only be for about one run on the dyno. At 400+ hp, though they could hold it but don't expet them to last very long.


Well like I said there is this guy who sells turbo kits on ebay, for the 240sx, wtih a buy it now for 899 but the reserve is met at about 500, and I see them go for that a lot. T3 turbo, manifold, bov, wastegate, all gaskets and bolts, all i would need is the afc, downpipe, intercooler, and piping.. So... Im looking to do this all for under about 1500...


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

I don't mean to be nosy, but you got a link to the kit?


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

YamaHonda240sx said:


> Well like I said there is this guy who sells turbo kits on ebay, for the 240sx, wtih a buy it now for 899 but the reserve is met at about 500, and I see them go for that a lot. T3 turbo, manifold, bov, wastegate, all gaskets and bolts, all i would need is the afc, downpipe, intercooler, and piping.. So... Im looking to do this all for under about 1500...



Thats really cheap, i wonder if you'll be able to afford the afc, downpipe and intercooler w/ piping and everything with that much money. Not to mention injectors, and fuel pump... might want to get a JWT ECU, they seem to help A LOT.

i would also invest in some new low comp pistons if you plan on running higher boost, i know i plan on it, so i might as well do it when i get my kit.

Hope i'm helping you remember some extra stuff you might be forgeting, i know i keep adding something to my list every day it seems.... :crazy:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

turbo KA's are coming..good..but that boost evolution kit looks good, i just dont like the exhaust mainfold since it looks luke itll carck within a few years, cast E. mani is always on my list..


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

id like to know where the idea of 230 hp on 7lbs came from... ultimatuc is running 10lbs on his ka and only netted about 220... ive seen people score 330 on 13lbs though... daily driver too. but 230 at 7lbs? how?


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> id like to know where the idea of 230 hp on 7lbs came from... ultimatuc is running 10lbs on his ka and only netted about 220... ive seen people score 330 on 13lbs though... daily driver too. but 230 at 7lbs? how?


Becuase people hit 230RWHP all the time with 7psi. I'm sure if I upped my boost 1 more psi I would be damn near close to 230RWHP.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

These threads should not be allowed. There is simply too much misinformation and not enough of the good stuff.


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

1500 is a little cheap, if it requires more, than I will shoot more, but thats just my initial idea on everything, minus motor/harness really..

Here is a link to the turbo setup, comes wtih everything minus piping, intercooler, and downpipe...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7924209266&category=33742

They are on ebay a lot, normally one ends everyday.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Heh I'm not really a big fan of the SSautochrome kits. I especially like how they don't even show a picture of a KA with their kit on, they have a completely different engine so they get the... :dumbass: The compressor side IMHO is a little bit too small, but that size turbine will give incredibely fast spool up.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

damn, its been too long since I've posted in here. Former KA-T owner in the house.

SS Autochrome manifolds are ass. They'll crack like no tomorrow.

I've also been considering a KA24E-T as a good cheap alternative turbo project. It has much lower comp than a DE-T, its cheaper as a motor (hell they still use the motor in Frontiers and Xterras,) and with some port-matching, you can bolt a Z18ET manifold onto there.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Drift Machine said:


> Becuase people hit 230RWHP all the time with 7psi. I'm sure if I upped my boost 1 more psi I would be damn near close to 230RWHP.


that doesnt answer my question in the least. facts. that what i want to see.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Some make more then 230, while some don't even break 200. But browse through these...... I don't want to take the time to post each one myself.

http://********.com/zerothread?id=38554

http://www.ka-t.org/ipw-web/bulletin/bb/viewforum.php?f=3&sid=681889fe3d705d772040a66e31f90d7f


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> that doesnt answer my question in the least. facts. that what i want to see.


240sxforums.com, go to the ka-t section of the forums, almost everyone that post's in there can give you dyno sheets, track times, etc., etc..... They know their shit...


----------

